# Has anyone heard of the SEC vs. BAC fairfund?



## tlwmkw (Sep 18, 2010)

We own some shares in Bank of America (BAC) and received a notice that claims to be from the SEC that says we may be eligible to receive money from a settlement that BAC made with the SEC.  Has anyone else heard about this?  I presume it is real but am always a little suspicious of these things.  In order to get any money you have to send in a form with information including social security number and also proof of shares owned.  There is a web site that they direct you to but it doesn't really give any additional information- www.secbacfairfund.com .

Is this a scam?  I would think there must be some other Tuggers who own shares in Bank of America who have heard about this so want to know if any of you are doing anything about this.

thanks in advance- tlwmkw


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 18, 2010)

tlwmlw,

This has been on ongoing story this year.

Here's recent info: SEC Settlement Finalizes Bank of America (NYSE:BAC) Shareholder Fund  - from AmericanConsumerNews


Richard


----------



## Icc5 (Sep 19, 2010)

*Haven't received anything*



tlwmkw said:


> We own some shares in Bank of America (BAC) and received a notice that claims to be from the SEC that says we may be eligible to receive money from a settlement that BAC made with the SEC.  Has anyone else heard about this?  I presume it is real but am always a little suspicious of these things.  In order to get any money you have to send in a form with information including social security number and also proof of shares owned.  There is a web site that they direct you to but it doesn't really give any additional information- www.secbacfairfund.com .
> 
> Is this a scam?  I would think there must be some other Tuggers who own shares in Bank of America who have heard about this so want to know if any of you are doing anything about this.
> 
> thanks in advance- tlwmkw



I have been an owner of BAC for over 20 years.  Yes their are lawsuits going on.  No, I haven't seen anything that has asked for my ss#.  I think I did recently receive something about a lawsuit that just stated all holders between certain dates would be included.
What you received sounds like a scam to me.
Bart


----------



## ACE1 (Sep 19, 2010)

We have been BAC holders for 30 years and we received the information as did two of our kids.  One didn't so she got on the internet and checked in out and got her packet in the mail last week.  From everything I have read I think it is ok.  With the way this stock has been going anything should help.  It does say that shareholders will get a minimum of $10 woo hoo!


----------



## tlwmkw (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.  Always feel a little nervous about these things in the mail.  Hadn't heard anything until it came so wasn't sure if it was on the level.  Ace1 did you send back the information with soc sec numbers, etc?  I don't really see why they would need those unless to check and see if you owe taxes and they want to claim any money for that.

tlwmkw


----------



## elaine (Sep 19, 2010)

*why not check the official SEC website*

if you check the official SEC government website (it wiil have .gov at the end), I think there is a way to search for cases, settlement funds, etc. to check to see if it is legit. It should have links and directions of what to do. Elaine


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 19, 2010)

tlwmkw said:


> Thanks for the replies.  Always feel a little nervous about these things in the mail.  Hadn't heard anything until it came so wasn't sure if it was on the level.  Ace1 did you send back the information with soc sec numbers, etc?  I don't really see why they would need those unless to check and see if you owe taxes and they want to claim any money for that.
> 
> tlwmkw



They might have to do a 1099 for disbursment of the funds and would need a ssn to do so.

Check with the law firm that is disbursing the proceeds.

Richard


----------

